# Any Alder sp. Cones - Okay For Tad Tea?



## Brock (Jun 29, 2007)

Trying some new tadpole tea recipes.....I've only seen 'alder cones' used ambiguously without reference to variety, and Red Alder mentioned specifically by Ed in one post.

Are any alder cones better than others, are any dangerous or ineffective? Or are they all the same..

It's a long drive for me to get Red Alder, but I can order some cones online for cheap...only thing is the species of alder is unknown (comes from North Minnesota).


----------



## Brock (Jun 29, 2007)

I see the lady parts are the cones used, but are the male catkins okay to use too?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I dont see any reason why not to use them. 
Youre in the land of alders!!! why not go collect your own?


----------

